# Newbie?



## ScoopKona (Sep 1, 2022)

<-------<<<


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

it should reset back to guest the next time the database resynch job runs, whatever I did today seems to have reset it back for some folks


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 1, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> it should reset back to guest the next time the database resynch job runs, whatever I did today seems to have reset it back for some folks



Shouldn't really say "guest" either. But I'm not going to quibble about it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

what should it say?

*edit, your member code field is blank...was it filled out before?


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 1, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> what should it say?
> 
> *edit, your member code field is blank...was it filled out before?



I have no idea. What should it say?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

im a bit confused here?

if you are a paying member and its not showing, this should help:









						TUG MEMBERS: Entering the BBS Member Codeword in your TUGBBS profile
					

This post applies to the following situations:  You have paid to become a TUG member, but are being shown on the BBS as "Guest". You have paid to become TUG member, but you cannot see or access the Sightings/Distressed forum when logged into TUGBBS. You have paid to become a TUG member, and you...




					tugbbs.com
				





however your account SHOULD get automatically promoted to "guest" from newbie because you have already made at least 3 posts.  looking at the logs it appears to be going thru all of them slowly...im not sure why it doesnt just trigger them all at once.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 1, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> im a bit confused here?
> 
> if you are a paying member and its not showing, this should help:
> 
> ...



My Little Orphan Annie decoder ring never arrived, so I don't know what to put in that space. It doesn't really matter, though, because the member features don't really apply to me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

This post/conversations would indicate it at least matters somewhat to you.  

The link in the previous email explains in great detail how to fill out that field if you are a paying member.  If the instructions need updating or are not clear, please let me know and ill work on that as others may have a similar issue!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2022)

Wow. The bright red Newbie banner really shows up. Does the dark green banner that says guest change to red when that that guest joins Tug and becomes a newbie ?  

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

I can adjust the colors if necessary, thats an easy one.

but yes, anyone who registers will have the red NEWBIE banner until they make 3 posts....except if they have the BBS member code input which will show them as a TUG MEMBER instead.


----------

